# Mauern zeichnen



## TodesengelAzrael (7. Juli 2003)

Hi,
ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Ich würde gern so ne Mauer von ner Burg erstellen, doch ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll. Bisjetzt hab ich mir halt immer Mauern ausm Inet gezogen und als Muster festgelegt, aber des richtige war nie dabei. Ich hab mir auch schon so ne atn Datei runtergeladen aber die ging nicht, und eigentlich würd ich die Mauer sowieso lieber selber erstellen. Könnt ihr mir des irgendwie erklären oder mir ein gutes Tutorial geben (am besten auf Deutsch, aber Englisch geht im Notfall auch) ? Wäre echt dankbar.


----------



## nanda (7. Juli 2003)

Hier ist ein Tut. Zwar englisch und ohne Bilder. Aber wenn Du wirklich eine Mauer willst, dürfte ein bißchen Eigeninitiative und Ausprobieren kein Problem sein.

Mit etwas Spielerei dürfte das Ganze ziemlich ordentlich aussehen. Falls Probleme bei der Übersetzung auftreten, hier posten.

Oder hattest Du mehr an eine Natursteinmauer gedacht?

/edit
Hier habe ich noch etwas gefunden.


----------



## TodesengelAzrael (7. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmal. 
Also das zweite hab ich mal angefangen auszuprobieren. Dabei kapier ich nich ganz wie die die Rechtecke in unterschiedlicher Größe machen. Gibts dazu nen Filter? Oder muss man die alle einzeln zeichnen? Im Originaltext des Tuts steht:

In Illustrator create rectangles of different widths with the same stroke thickness. Stack these rectangles to make the enough stones for your wall. Select All then Copy and Paste into the wall texture photoshop file as pixels.

Die Mauer is zwar in dem Tutorial nachher ziemlich gerade, aber für den Anfang tuts des. Aber falls ihr mir sagen könnt ob man genau auf diese Weise auch so ne ähnliche Mauer wie unten hinkriegt wär ich dankbar.








Des Moos war nurn Versuch. Des krieg ich noch nich so ganz hin.


----------



## nanda (7. Juli 2003)

Für die blaue Mauer oben wurde auch nur ein quadratisches Muster (drei Steine hoch und ebenso breit) verwendet. Alles andere wiederholt sich. 

Bei einem relativ kleinen Muster kannst Du ruckzuck auch die Linien ungleichmäßig gestalten.

Ich würde aber nicht - wie in Deinem geposteten Bild - den gesamten Wandabschnitt als Muster festzulegen, da die Wiederholung schnell ins Auge fällt. Wenn überhaupt, sollten sich die Steine und die Fugen ungleichmäßig wiederholen. Das bekommst Du hin, wenn sich die Größe des Musters für die Steine und die Größe des Fugen-Musters unterscheiden. 

Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## TodesengelAzrael (7. Juli 2003)

Das Bild is nich von mir, des sollte nur n Beispiel sein welche Richtung Mauer ich mein. 
Aber ich glaub jetzt hab ichs so ungefähr. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, wie man so zufällige Rechtecke oder noch besser gleich so Steinformen machen kann, damit ich die auf nen Hintergrund draufsetzen kann, so dass der Hintergrund zu Mauer wird. Kann mir des einer erklären wie ich so zufällige Rechtecke hinkrieg?


----------

